# Finding baitfish from shore - Tybee Island



## jscales (Feb 23, 2004)

Anybody have any advice for a new pier / surf fisherman on collecting fresh bait with a castnet on Tybee Island?? I mean the how's and the where's ..... Thanks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends on where you go on the island. There are some good spots for bait in the back creeks, you just have to figure those out for yourself. Tybee natives can be pretty protective of their spots. If you wade into the surf on the outgoing tide during the summer, you can catch all the mullet you want. I usually catch about a dozen big ones and put one on the king rig and one on the monster red rig.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey jscales

Like E said...creeks are the best spot for bait.....But access can be difficult.... 

I have had good luck with mullet allso in the back river area.

For garanteeded success go to Joey's Bait House on Willmington Island....all the live shrimp you'll need.


----------



## jscales (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Fatback/emanuel ..... I hate to take the easy way out, but my fishing time will be limited, so you wouldnt happen to have GPS coordinates to one of those creeks on the northside of the island would ya ??? 

Thanks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

As warm as it is getting, I would just look until you see some jumping mullet. All you have to do is pull out the castnet and you have bait. Right now, I have minnows and crabs sitting in buckets, waiting to be used.

Anyways, like I said, there's a couple spots I go to, but they're being overused so I don't want anyone else going in there and making any worse than it already is.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Catching bait fsih*

Not to waist fishing time on Jekyll we use frozen bait to get our rigs out right away then when we see the mullet close in we warm up the throw nets usually right in front of where we are fishing. We usually end up with more than we use so we take it home and freeze whole for starters on the next trip. This has worked well for us. The frozen ones usually stay on better when we wrap ghost thread around them


----------



## jscales (Feb 23, 2004)

Does chumming cornmeal attract the local baitfish ?? If not what would be a good substitute?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey jscales.......Never tried it myself...but I hear that canned catfood works.


----------

